# Lamictal - begin



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi,

I am finally going into (me too) the Lamictal thing, since it is supposed to regularize my mood. I hope it will help me a little bit. As for the AD, I have a pretty good idea which to take, but I begin with Lamictal.

Give you some news.

Cyn


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

Good luck to you. I'll be giving it another try in a couple of weeks so I'll keep you posted as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

Here are some things I found about Lamictal (good and bad)

http://psychmed.iop.kcl.ac.uk/neuroscie ... ads/30.pdf

http://www.onlineparadigm.com/archives/233-SP03_BD.pdf

http://www.neurotransmitter.net/depersonalization.html

and Post-trauma

http://www.healthsystem.virginia.edu/ internet/psych-training/seminars/PTSD.pdf

Cynthia xxx


----------



## ShaneSutherly (Jan 12, 2005)

so how is it going for you so far?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2005)

I'll tell ya when I will begin 

Chicken Cynthia (Who will begin!)


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi,

I just begun to take Lamictal, and I feel weak and very tired.

That is all for now.

C xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

I am terrified. Really. Of Steven-Johnsons syndrome. Pictures I saw are horrifying.

I don't know if I can make it. I may stay ill then. I am so afraid. Everybody where I read they talk of side effects like rash, ataxia, diplopia, My God I am so afraid. Janine is right, I am too afraid to take this med. Janine don't worry I understand your position about me. I am a failure (althought you didn't mention it).

I wont post again about meds I promise.

Cynthia


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2005)

Dear CYnthia,
I never said or even thought you were a failure, and you know it.

What I have said is that you leap from one extreme to the other. Either THIS is the answer, or no...cannot do that, I'll just give up.

Healing comes from working in the MIDDLE ground of life. We take steps, small daily steps and we keep going. And we keep going. And we keep going. We build. And nowhere in there is any time for delusional hope or false self-hatred.

We take care of ourselves and we keep going.

Middle ground.

I still have faith in you.

Love,
Janine


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks Janine,

But I really feel bad about myself, how I react. Yesterday I was full of hope with Lamictal, then I remembered what I've read on it, and I was sooooo afraid to have a rash.

But side effects were none, except tiredness, and it stopped my headaches. :!: And I liscened to music before to sleep and had many many old memories coming up, before I really didn't have those memories.

I felt very tired, and on the middle of the night I had the worst nightmares that you can't evr imagine. Kind of nightmares that you don't know if you're dreaming of not. I swear I was sure I wasn't dreaming and I was going really crazy in this twilight zone. Oh my God what a night.

Today I feel tired. My boyfriend don't want me to continue because I am too afraid of that. He just wants me to take a AD that I I trust and go with it w/o thinking of it. And I really don't know what to take I am messed up more than ever. I even thougt of Lithium, but I know me if someone say to me : it can do this or this, I will stop it. I am such a looser.

If I were brave I'd continue this with AD, then forget about it. But now....

Have a nice day anyways,

Karine xxx


----------



## David (Nov 23, 2004)

What is Steven-Johnsons syndrome? I've never heard of it as a side-effect of Lamictal. The only thing you can get is a severe rash but this is very rare - you have to go to hospital or dr straight away. I've been on Lamicatal for a couple of months - going up 25mg every two weeks and now on 325mg. Will end up on 400mg. Lamictal and Prozac seems to be the most effective treatment according to the depersonalisation research unit in London

David


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2005)

Does it help? That is the question. If you take it because Dp unit told that it helps, and it doesn't help you, why taking it.

For me, I just wnted testimonies that it can help to feel grounded. Now I am tired, that is all. I don't feel there at all, just less in panick. But I feel so sad. I don't know if it would help me.

Steven-Johnsons syndrome is real. I have read it in the blue book of doctors here in Canada. There is 7 pages about this med, and how it's really important to upgrade very slowly and if you have any kind of allgery, fever, adenopathia, go to the doc immeidately. It can cause death. I also have read that when you take klonopin there is 20 % of chances to have a mild rash. But they say ot to take chances and stop it. You can also have diplopia, memory problems, blurred vision, and the rash is the worst.

My problem is that I know too much about all meds. And my psy doesn't support me enough. He didn't know about this med, I talked to him about it. So how can I detect a rash? I am allergic at many things, like penicillin, latex, etc.

If I had a psychologist very aware of this med and side effects, I would be reassured. But now I trust some people here and the DP unit that I even talked to on the phone. I take a med and don't know if it will cause me more harm. It's scary, I feel alone in my experimentations.

And I feel so sad, I don't it doesn't help for depression. What the hell can help for depression? Only Paxil ease my pain because I had less DP, but I was depressed. And Zoloft helped depression but I felt so depersonalized and scared.

I am a (bad) case.

Thanks David anyway and I hope it will help you.

C xxx


----------



## David (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't want to be overly harsh but please stop obsessing and worrying about meds! I can remember how scary it was when I first got DP but after a while you just get used to it and deal with it - how long have you had DP? And don't say 'Your DP isn't as bad as mine' because I don't think it could have been much worse!

You've got to have confidence in your own knowledge of DP. If your doctor or psych doesn't know enough about it then educate them, get them to do some research. If they won't then find one who will. These days the patient is in charge and you've got to take responsibilty for your own treatment. I did, and I've finally got where I want to be.

And what does "if it doesn't help you, why taking it?" mean. I don't know if it's helping yet but I trust my doctors. The other thing is that most meds take at least three months to have any effect. Many people on this board seem to flit around between meds before, in my opinion, they have time to assess whether they work or not.

If you think lamictal is the best thing to take then take it. Take it, in combination with an SSRI (ideally Prozac) for 3-6 months and see if it helps. If you do get a serious condition such as a rash or Steven-Johnsons syndrome then tell your doctor immediately and they'll sort it out. And please stop reading doctor's books - they're a hypochondriac?s dream. You can imagine you have all sorts of symptoms!

David


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2005)

HI,

I have dp since 2 years. What is making the things complex is that I have alittle boy to take care about, and a boyfriend who doesn't have a clue and think it's only depression and is tired about me. I also have no job since my meternity leave, so I have to find one.

I don't say my dp is worse. I just say I am not used to it. I cry everyday since 2 years. I do crisis, I get angry, I am so sad. No everybody on this board cry everyday I think. I get sometimes suicidal thoughts but I won't do it because of my child.

I don't trust much doctors here because in Quebec, Canada, THEY don't know about depersonalization at all. I saw (or wrote to) more than 20 persons in the medical community (including psychologists, nurses, doctors, psychiatrists) I would have to talk to someone in London!!!! or NY! So it makes things difficult for me to trust someone here since they don't know about dp and put this into anxiety, or schizo. They are simple-minded.

Anyway, about the point (why taking it if it doesn't work)? It's logical. If you don't see any difference AT ALL since many months, then maybe it doesn't help. I say maybe.

And I have a psychiatrist who I don't trust, he doesn't know Lamictal, so he is not really aware of possible side effects. It's scary. I try to find another one, but again, here in Canada, medical system is public, and we have to wait many many months to have anothe rone, who will probably don't know about dp/dr neither. Even private system ($$$$) doesn't have much psychiatrists. We have a lack of doctors here, it's real and government try to change that, but it's not easy.

Anyway, I really hope Lamictal will help you. Maybe I will continue and be a guinea pig too.

Cynthia xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi,

Just took 12,5 Lamictal yesterday night. I had trouble to fall asleep because I had palpitations (like a big whoosh! inside when I just go to fall asleep, like if my mind will go away), but I did sleep (w/o sleep pills! yepee!) and made Ok dreams. 

But today I feel breatheless, I have trouble to breathe properly. I didn't see it as a side effect of Lamictal, hope my heart is OK!

Day1

C xxx


----------



## David (Nov 23, 2004)

Can't really comment I'm afraid as I had no probs - good luck anyway


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks David.

I can't say how I feel because I feel different. I have no headaches (very rare), I don't feel there but I can't panick because of this. I feel pretty tired, and I know I feel not there as always but I have trouble to concentrate on this as I am tired.

I hope the REAL effect of Lamictal, the good one, will show up one day. Not just forgetting about my dp because I feel too tired :shock: I want reallt to feel myself, and energic, really aware of all, not tired 

I'm gonna give it a chance.

Cynthia xxx


----------



## David (Nov 23, 2004)

Good for you. I'm not an expert, but if you've only taken 12.5mg I don't think it will have had a chance to have any effect at all. It's a tiny dose and will take a while to get into your bloodstream. I suspect it's psychosomatic - you're worried about the effect it will have so it will produce symptoms...

David


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi David,

Sure it's psychosomatic, for Lamictal.  I think it's my Paxil who makes me tired like that, not Lamictal.

Bah.... for me, I have the choice, being tired or being in total panic... I prefer number 2, but it's not useful to work like that 

thanks,

C xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2005)

Day 2 on Lamictal.... I have nausea and stomach pain. I will ask for something for stomach to the pharmacist. My headache is there again... no luck 

I will update sometimes on Lamictal.

C xxx


----------



## stickdude (Aug 13, 2004)

i know how you're feeling. everytime i get some medication, i have to read all about it to know the side effects and read from other people how it's reacted to them. when i read something bad, i freak out and think the medicine will change me in a bad way. i was prescribed remeron (anti-depressant) and risperdal (anti-psychotic) for my anxiety and ocd thinking back in september-october, and still haven't taken them, except for remeron about 3 times but then i decided to quit because of what i've read. my anxiety/ocd thinking has stayed the same or been very little improved. i also worry that what if i take my medicine and still am the same anxious person. tonight though i'm just going to say forget it and plan on going with my remeron prescription. i'm hoping it will take away my anxiety because that's what's killing me!


----------



## David (Nov 23, 2004)

Have to say after having an unbroken good spell of a couple of weeks without DP it seems to be coming back a bit, though not that severe.

Feel aware of my voice and distanced from people. It actually seems to have got worse since I built up from 350mg Lamictal to 400mg, though I don't really see how 50mg can make that much difference. Will see how it goes.

Also my OCD has definitely got worse on Lamictal - more checking and twitches. Will mention to DP research unit when I see them next.

By the way Stickdude had a quick look at your website - it's pretty cool. You should put something about anxiety and stuff on there - helps to remove stigma of mental illness. By the way, why are you on a DP board if anxiety and OCD are your main symptoms? How bad is your DP?

David


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2005)

It's not encouraginf for me! I thouht Lamictal helped you a lot.

for me it's different, I may feel more there but as silly as it sounds, I don't know! And I have panic attacks for nothing. I feel scared for nothing.

Yesterday I was so bad I took 1.5 mg of Klonopin. I don't want to do that often, but it helped me a bit.

All I wanted is to be stabilized on a med, but I feel it's difficult. I asked to see another psychiatrist, specialisez in anxiety, so maybe he will reassure me and maybe monitor me better about meds.

C xxx


----------



## David (Nov 23, 2004)

Having a few probs now but, overall, Lamictal has been a very good experience and have had a couple of weeks with almost no probs at all. Hopefully this short period will pass and things will be back to OK again. I'm sure it's related to stress as I'm busy at work at the moment but when I went away for a long weekend my DP was fine.

Stick with it!

David


----------



## stickdude (Aug 13, 2004)

David said:


> By the way Stickdude had a quick look at your website - it's pretty cool. You should put something about anxiety and stuff on there - helps to remove stigma of mental illness. By the way, why are you on a DP board if anxiety and OCD are your main symptoms? How bad is your DP?


thank you for the compliment on my site. i should update it sometime. i never thought about talking about my anxiety and dp on there really, i might do that sometime. i have bad dp too, my ocd thinking will be more worse than my dp on some days. i'm always feeling detached from things and in 3rd person view spectator in the world. i'm at home most of the time and i feel less dp here and when i go out, i feel more dp then ocd. sometimes i think maybe i have something else that's worse then dp.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2005)

Can we feel worse at first with Lamictal???? I feel like a roller coaster of emotions, I feel numb at the same time, less DR but no emotions, no soul. Is it Lamictal (12,5 mg) or it's impossible and it's more Paxil who can do that?

I really feel like I have lost my memory. Does Lamictal do that? I also have terrible fear inside, suddently.

Just to know, because I don't feel myself but less bubble feeling, more dp feeling.

Thanks!!!!

C


----------



## David (Nov 23, 2004)

Everyone reacts differently to drugs and the cocktail of drugs that they're on, but 12.5mg is really such a tiny dose that I can't see how it could make any difference - it's probably in your mind. The minimun dose is about 100 to 200mg I think, whether for epileptics or DP

David


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2005)

I am so sorry....

I tried Lamictal 2 weeks and 5 days, and I can't stand the drug. It gives me huge nausea, like when you're on the verge of throwing up, all the time, stomach pain all the time. It's like I am on a boat (seasickness). I can't eat and sleep because of that and Gravol doesn't help.

I've been sick with 25 mg (upgrading), very very sick, at bed 2 days, so I called my pharmacists and he sais that nausea should be better after 7-10 days. If not, change med.

I'm afraid I will not heal with Lamictal. So sad. But I feel very sick right now, and it's not the flu! 

That was my experience. Hope others will be better with this med.

Cynthia :?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2005)

Sounds like not a good choice for you, Cynthia.
Im taking Oxazepam, and take it when needed during the day.
It works very well for my anxiety and DP.
Ofcourse I dont know how high your anxiety level is.

Take care.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Wendy,

My anxiety level is very high.... oxazepam doesn't help me, because I forget everything (more than Klono) with this drug. But it works for some.

We'll see.... I have few options left.

Cynthia xxx


----------



## David (Nov 23, 2004)

Such a cocktail of drugs - whatever works for people I guess. I sometimes wonder whether people should give meds longer to take effect. I had no probs with Lamictal at low doses. I now have some nausea though not that serious. DP also seems to be getting a bit worse and OCD symptoms too. I'm on 400mg though - I've emailed the DP unit to see if I should go down to 300mg again, as this seemed to have the best effect.

David


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2005)

Back to 5 mg of Lamictal..... no nausea. I swear. And I slept like a baby. Curious. :?

Maybe it's just not for me! 

Cynthia xxx


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Have you seen any Improvements in your DR with Lamictal?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi,

Bah, in 2 weeks.....

I had nausea and stomach pain, about DR, maybe I was more THERE, but more panicked.... maybe I am nt used to that? I don't know....

C xxx


----------



## johncav (May 9, 2005)

been on lamictal for almost a month and im getting positive results my derealization is down about 50% and i just started 100mg iam also on 50mg of zoloft and 10mgs of celexa the zoloft is for depression did anyone else try lamictal?


----------



## johncav (May 9, 2005)

been on lamictal for almost a month and im getting positive results my derealization is down about 50% and i just started 100mg iam also on 50mg of zoloft and 10mgs of celexa the zoloft is for depression did anyone else try lamictal?


----------

